# what makes a good weed wacker?



## Randy Bush

Enlarge Image







 

*Craftsman 6.75 Torque Rating 22 in. High Wheel Trimmer 50 States *

I like this for a weed eater, just about cut hay with one ,:thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner

I have 6+ years with a Tanaka. Still starts right up, and I give it no love. The only maintenance I have ever given it is a new head and line.

http://www.tanaka-usa.com/index.php?section=169


----------



## TMDC

I bought a craftsman model and it gets heavy for a while, but only bought it because of the price. Cant go wrong with Husqvarna or Honda.


----------



## red_cedar

I've had an Echo sr230 straight shaft for several years. Its worked well and Ive used it hard.
Starts up and runs but needs a new carb now. Its a good trimmer, I plan on fixing and keeping.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I own a stihl 144 straight shaft never did a thing to it then one day it wouldn't run took it to my chainsaw guys they drilled out the muffler and voila good to 

It starts and screams at high rpm every time I use it

Same goes for my stihl pro saw you may pay for it up front but it will last for years

Oh just so you know I tried to go cheap with a poulan weed eater and the dam power head fell off at wide open throttle no wonder it had a sign on the shoulder strap stay back 50 feet


----------



## Tscarborough

"What makes a good weed-whacker"

He shows up every day on time.


----------



## BPWY

MALCO.New.York said:


> Red Max/Shindaiwa...
> 
> Straight shaft has a gear-head assembly that is more prone to fail then a curved shaft.





:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




If you were buying commercial grade equipment and keeping them greased you'd never have an issue with a straight shaft gear box.

Hows this for gear box issues........ I've got a 1998 Redmax thats never been touched other than one or two tune ups. Oh yeah that gear box worries me to death every time I go to use it. :no:
I've never seen a commercial grade curved shaft.
And I've also never seen a curved shaft on the truck of a serious commercial grade grounds maint company.


Now days all I buy is the Echo 280T, enough power to turn string in at least a 24" radius.
Makes trimming fast, and the guys like em.


----------



## BPWY

Randy Bush said:


> Enlarge Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Craftsman 6.75 Torque Rating 22 in. High Wheel Trimmer 50 States *
> 
> I like this for a weed eater, just about cut hay with one ,:thumbsup:






Those weed eaters on wheels are pretty good for weeds, just not real practical for every day trimming around buildings etc for weekly mowing duties.


----------



## MF Custom

Tom Struble said:


> echo straight shaft,you can't kill em


x2 on what Tom said... Redmax are good too.


----------



## Tom Struble

remax yes,great backpacks too:thumbsup:


----------



## T.J.

STIHL FS85
i do have an ECHO not shure of the model # as a backup and it does a good job but,i reach for the STIHL first.


----------

